# Vail has no snow drive to Wolf Creek??



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It will be fun at Vail, but Wolf Creek has the powder

There's no snow in the forecast around summit or eagle county but they always seem to get snow down south. So there's that


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's looking more and more like December is going to be the suck for most of the Western US. It's appearing that we'll be lucky to get into a snowy cycle by New Year's. Except for Wolf Creek, Taos, Silverton area mountains. They are getting loaded with snow. So yeah, I'd rent a place in Wolf Creek and bail on your place in Vail for the next 6 days.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

wolf creek is fun, LONG drive from Denver.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not that long of a drive if he stays there instead of Vail for the whole trip ( =

I don't see any weather coming to Wolf Creek during your stay, but I'd honestly recommend splitting your trip up a bit. You'll get bored in Wolf Creek over 6 days...... I recommend staying at the firestone cabins in wolf creek a couple or few days and spend the rest in Vail.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

I rode vail yesterday and the snow was pretty good compared to what it has been like. We had a little overnight too. Things are getting scratched off by the afternoon - but that will happen anywhere next week when there are a gazillion people on the hill.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Or spend two three days at Wolf Creek, then go to Taos for a few days, or go to Aspen because evidently they just got smoked.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Or spend two three days at Wolf Creek, then go to Taos for a few days, or go to Aspen because evidently they just got smoked.


Absolutely

There's options other than Vail of course. Snowmass is wayyyyyyyyy fun. My favorite terrain within 3 hours of denver for sure


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Wolf creek and Taos are both epic right now. Those are the only two i've been to this year so far. Taos just got dumped on, 15 inches for this last storm. That's on top of the 25 inches we got from last weeks storm. Its still snowing now so it looks like a 50" base by this weekend.

Wolf creek is also probably close to a 60" base at this point.

Come ride some dry southwest pow. :thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Goto WC less crowds, tourists and families to get in your way.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

*Yeah, you guys convinced me*

I am on the fence with the huge 4.5 hour drive down but for a few days it is doable....had a free place to stay in Beaver Creek, but the snow just looks horrible and 60" at WC sounds a lot better. 

So completely bummed out about the snow situation at Vail/Beaver Creek, but the place I am staying at actually has its own car so I won't have to rent. Google Maps says 4.5 hours......ouch....

Aspen is a lot closer I think , so that is maybe a better option. I had no idea they got dumped on, thanks for that info, it changes my options big time.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You could even make a day trip of Wolf Creek

The snow isnt as bad as people say, its just not great for CO terms. It's still good


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd go down to Wolf Creek for at least a night or two. Lodging is not ridiculous around there. Especially if you have someone to split the costs with.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Check OpenSnow to see all the info on snowfall and forecasts. Also, WC was/is doing an appreciation day with $33 lift tickets might want to check that out. BC/Vail already have $80+ lift tockets


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Wolf creek and the San juans in general are definitely looking like the place to go. I'm thinking about doing a Saturday and Sunday thing with the girlfriend. If I leave by 3:30 or 4 in the morning on Saturday I should have enough time to go riding both days and be back in Denver with plenty of time to sleep before work on Monday. Should be a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I went down to Wolf Creek pass in a day from Denver. 3am departure, got back home just after 9pm. A weekend is super easy to do.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Vail got 4+ inches Wednesday night, but looking at the forecasts it doesn't look like anywhere in the Summit County area (I know Vail isn't in Summit) is supposed to get anything for a while now.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

it will snow next week, Beaver Creek has snow, free lodging is free. que loco


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Is Durango Mountain getting any of this snow?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

RickyBobby said:


> Is Durango Mountain getting any of this snow?


sure, 9in in 72 hours.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

you might want to think about telluride also. I would skip vail all together and hit up wolf creek and telluride.


----------



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

So how is Summit county looking now around the first to second week of January, trying to decide whether or not to make the trip out??


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

crazyluke said:


> So how is Summit county looking now around the first to second week of January, trying to decide whether or not to make the trip out??


Wait if you can. February and march are the better bet


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

crazyluke said:


> So how is Summit county looking now around the first to second week of January, trying to decide whether or not to make the trip out??


Go Northwest next week. Crazy stupid big storm totals expected in the PNW. Check out the forecast here:

Powder new years? Head north. on OpenSnow


----------

